# Accessories installed at PDC?



## MRCW (Nov 4, 2009)

Can you have accessories such as mud flaps, etc installed and cane they recode the car for options while at the PDC when you pick up a new car?

I was hoping that while i was on the tour and driving course, they could change some coding for me...


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

cwickberg said:


> Can you have accessories such as mud flaps, etc installed and cane they recode the car for options while at the PDC when you pick up a new car?
> 
> I was hoping that while i was on the tour and driving course, they could change some coding for me...


I don't think they do that anymore.


----------



## rmichae9 (Apr 27, 2008)

Can you explain "recode the car" for the uninitiated?


----------



## TCB (Feb 27, 2006)

rmichae9 said:


> Can you explain "recode the car" for the uninitiated?


Some options require the computer to be recoded . . . On the X5 for example, installation of a trailer hitch requires recoding so the rear PDC sensors will know when a trailer is hooked up and activate the zoom function on the rear camera.


----------

